# Outlook email attachment blocked



## zhong

My Outlook email attachment is blocked when I using IPad 2 or iPad mini.

How do I unblock it so I can download and view or use the file on my iPad.

Thanks


----------



## Corday

Read all of this: iPad | iPad Viewing and Saving Email Attachments


----------



## zhong

Corday said:


> Read all of this: iPad | iPad Viewing and Saving Email Attachments


Problem it has message saying the attachment is blocked in the email and can't save or download the attachment.

Thanks


----------



## Corday

Is it blocked in the sending computer or your mobile?


----------



## zhong

The attachment is block by Outlook email, so can't save it on iPad or Xp computer.

Thanks




Corday said:


> Is it blocked in the sending computer or your mobile?


----------



## Corday

If this is the message: Outlook blocked access to the following potentially unsafe attachments: you have four options here: You may receive an "Outlook blocked access to the following potentially unsafe attachments" message in Outlook


----------



## Go The Power

Can you go into the ISP web mail\email provider and download the file?


----------

